# Photo Whoring : Audi TT quattro, coilies , clayed and waxed!



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

well friday i got excited and fitted my coilovers ( what a pain in the ass btw ) 
so got up early sat and took it to be valeted , and then for a blast across the black mountains ( brecon beacons ) in this gorgeous weather! all i can say is WOW what a difference coilovers made! although my TT did handle like crap with having 2 snapped springs on the rear that i didnt know about!! anyway il let the photos do the talking! slightly edited because the paint is coming off my centre caps!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

no one with any comments on it? lol shocking!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

needs bigger spacers 

looks great


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

i know  i have them sat here just havent fitted them yet because im not too kean on my wheels lol! but it deff needs them on the rear!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks very nice mate, especially the rear.

All red light would be cool.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> Looks very nice mate, especially the rear.
> 
> All red light would be cool.


id love all red light but i have no idea where to get one lol! might just buy the sticker cover thingy?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

JamesR said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice mate, especially the rear.
> ...


Worth a shot for a fiver. Best place for an actual light is ebay, German ebay is good as you pay the price of normal lights as they are lhd for them. Buy a pair and sell 1 on.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

looks good, nice colour.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

looks awesome
what coilovers are they?
i was out in brecon too (without new coilovers)  
but was a great drive


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

their AP coilovers mate! and i have to say their amazing! ride is amazingly comfortable no banging or nothing!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

where did you buy them from


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Are these all the way down in the front and rear ? are the adjusters still in place ?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

little left on the front , rear is all the way down and the arjusters are still in


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

How much is a little


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

RPM-tuningsolutions said:


> How much is a little


i'd like to know this too

and where did you buy 'em from?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks good mate, cant wait to get my ap's fitted now (Monday is the day). Looks low enough with the adjusters still in on the rear. Got any more shots from the side??


----------

